# Kayak fishing at St. George Island?



## jsragan (Jul 2, 2008)

Any advice for kayak fishing at St. George Island?  This will be our first attempt at any kind of kayak fishing.  We've heard the bay is good.  We will be there the second week in September.


----------



## BME013 (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont have any experiance with kayak fishing but I do offer plenty of fishing St. George.  Since your in a Kayak I woulg suggest puting in at the state park its well protected and lots of fish.  There are oyster bars and grass flatts with lots of trout, reds, flounder, lady fish, spanish, and more.


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2008)

Go to Georgiakayakfishing.com and you will get plenty of responses.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 2, 2008)

BME013 said:


> I dont have any experiance with kayak fishing but I do offer plenty of fishing St. George.  Since your in a Kayak I woulg suggest puting in at the state park its well protected and lots of fish.  There are oyster bars and grass flatts with lots of trout, reds, flounder, lady fish, spanish, and more.



That good advice, I would have told you the same!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 2, 2008)

jsragan said:


> Any advice for kayak fishing at St. George Island?  This will be our first attempt at any kind of kayak fishing.  We've heard the bay is good.  We will be there the second week in September.



Once you get comfortable with a kayak,you'll LOVE it! Especially if you hang a big red and get a "sleigh ride!"
Good luck - take lotsa pictures - we luv pix!


----------



## slightly grayling (Jul 2, 2008)

I take a River Hawk into the bay side there and it is good at the State Park as suggested.  I haven't been brave/foolish enough to take that surf side). One fishing buddy has had a lot of luck trolling in a yak on the surf side using the Gulp white shrimp flavored strips (these really work well surf fishing on a Pompano rig w/2 oz triangle weight for trout and Pompano also).....he and his Son in law tore up the Spanish and Kings doing that in April.  In addition to the the State Park, the Esturary at the end of 6th street is a very good place if you catch the incoming tide.  If you go there either fish the grass to the left adjacent to the Baptist Camp or along the grass to the right past the tidal creek.    
-SG


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 2, 2008)

I've fished the surf in a yak...caught a few shark, lady fish, whiting, and pompano.  Came close to a few tarpon, but never connected. 

I really enjoyed fishing at St. Joe's bay, just a short trip. Just head up Cape San Blas to the State Park and bring a cooler.  Scallops, blue crab, some trout.  Fishing was not great, but a beautiful place.


----------



## bunn81 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was at St.  Georgia the first week of June and put my kayak in at the state park.  If you put in at the second boat ramp and head out like you are going to the main bay there is a sand bar that sticks out on the right.  Beach there and wade fish all around through that area.  I caught lady fish, a small shark, tons of catfish and some other fish that i dont know what they were.  I used dead shrimp but if you dont wont to catch catfish use something artificial.  Good luck.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jul 2, 2008)

I caught a 25 lb king out beyond the break on a cigar minnow at Navarre 2 years ago from a borrowed kayak, what a blast. If  ya gaff em kill em quick. also keep a sharp knife close by to cut the line if conditions dictate.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 2, 2008)

bighonkinjeep said:


> I caught a 25 lb king out beyond the break on a cigar minnow at Navarre 2 years ago from a borrowed kayak, what a blast. If  ya gaff em kill em quick. also keep a sharp knife close by to cut the line if conditions dictate.



Yessir,that would be a real crowded kayak with a 25 pound king in there with you!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2008)

jsragan said:


> Any advice for kayak fishing at St. George Island?  This will be our first attempt at any kind of kayak fishing.  We've heard the bay is good.  We will be there the second week in September.



one of my cousins owns a kayak place he rents them out. i havent been down there in years though


----------



## diamondback (Jul 2, 2008)

was there the last 2 days mostly wade fishing and pulling around kayak.best baits were chug bug or top dog for topwater bites and equalizer rigs with either white or electric chicken.caught a good bit of trout but no reds.Seen some huge tarpon but wasnt rigged for them so didnt try.look for reds around the oysters and trout in the grass.dont use wire leaders,if you start getting cut off by mackeral or blues ,use a 30 lb mono leader.sharks wre thick on the bay side but all we caught were sand sharks , but we kayaked the baits past the sandbar and it wouldnt take but a few minutes to get bit.


----------



## Rob (Jul 3, 2008)

I have yak fished the state park and the esturary in addition to the grass, there are some nice oyster bars in the esturary where we caught some very nice flounder a couple of years ago.  We carried a cast net and used pin fish or live shrimp.  Overall the fishing in the bay is very good.




slightly grayling said:


> I take a River Hawk into the bay side there and it is good at the State Park as suggested.  I haven't been brave/foolish enough to take that surf side). One fishing buddy has had a lot of luck trolling in a yak on the surf side using the Gulp white shrimp flavored strips (these really work well surf fishing on a Pompano rig w/2 oz triangle weight for trout and Pompano also).....he and his Son in law tore up the Spanish and Kings doing that in April.  In addition to the the State Park, the Esturary at the end of 6th street is a very good place if you catch the incoming tide.  If you go there either fish the grass to the left adjacent to the Baptist Camp or along the grass to the right past the tidal creek.
> -SG


----------



## slightly grayling (Jul 3, 2008)

Same here, but I have yet to catch a flounder from the Bay side.......from the youth camp ramp there is an island across the small channel to the left (it takes a long counterclockwise loop to get to it around the Oyster bars) called Pellican Island......the backside of the island is near the main channel of Apachalocola bay.....we had good luck fishing the deeper water (deeper as in 4 to 6 feet deep)adjacent to the backside of Pellican Island....Reds were herding baitfish up against the oyster bars....
-SG


Rob said:


> I have yak fished the state park and the esturary in addition to the grass, there are some nice oyster bars in the esturary where we caught some very nice flounder a couple of years ago.  We carried a cast net and used pin fish or live shrimp.  Overall the fishing in the bay is very good.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh there plenty of flounder. The area at 6th street is my favorite for flounder but the state park is close. I bounce live bait on jig heads.


----------

